

Ask PG: What are the perks of a high karma score? - danecjensen

I know from a few friends that there are simple perks to having a high karma score (e.g. down votes, avg submission statistics).  I was wondering what are all the perks and at what levels do you reach them.  I did a little search on searchyc.com to figure this out but couldn't find anything.  So I don't feel too bad asking. Thanks.
======
jellicle
Meh, don't get too hung up on the supposed perks. I have sufficiently high
karma to downvote but have been banned from doing so, presumably because I
downvoted one of pg's friends or something like that. It's a rigged game, so
don't waste any brainpower trying to play it. Just read the articles if you
like, comment if you like, and think no more about it.

~~~
rcfox
> I have sufficiently high karma to downvote ...

Actually, you don't. The threshold has recently been upped to 500.

~~~
finnomenon
500? here's me hoping it's something like 20 :(

